# attach posting length



## meni0n (17 Nov 2010)

Does anyone know if an attach posting works like a TD where if it's longer than a year it has to become a actual posting 

or is it under a different set of rules?


----------



## Biohazardxj (17 Nov 2010)

Are you talking Reg Force or Reserve?  In the Reg Force an attached posting is normal no more than 6 months.  But, I have seen them longer.  The difference between an Attach Posting and a TD is you don't get all that extra money for meals and incidentals when you are attach posted.

In the Reserve force an attach posting can be up to a couple of years long.  But all it means is you are parading with another unit other than your home unit for a while, usually due to schooling or such.


----------



## meni0n (17 Nov 2010)

I'm talking about reg force.  I cannot which regulation i read might have been cfao where it said that if a TD is more than year it turns into a full posting. That'a why I was asking if the same would apply to attach postings. My attach posting is 361 days and I'm not sure if it would just get renewed at the end but it might.


----------



## CombatDoc (17 Nov 2010)

My experience has been that TD can certainly be longer than one year, and it does not automatically turn into a "full posting" after 365 days.  This is really the domain of career managers, though, of which I am not.  Hopefully, someone can provide a definitive answer or reference.


----------



## armyvern (18 Nov 2010)

meni0n said:
			
		

> I'm talking about reg force.  I cannot which regulation i read might have been cfao where it said that if a TD is more than year it turns into a full posting. That'a why I was asking if the same would apply to attach postings. My attach posting is 361 days and I'm not sure if it would just get renewed at the end but it might.



Deploying overseas?

I am; my Attached Posting is for a 13 month period as it currently stands.


----------



## meni0n (18 Nov 2010)

Nope, waiting for a course after a OT.


----------



## tree hugger (18 Nov 2010)

A few years ago, I had 3 or 4 attached postings in a row at the same location.  It did not turn into TD or a permenant posting.


----------



## meni0n (18 Nov 2010)

I have found this info in the DCBA aide memoire Chapter 3 Section for attach postings inside Canada that state:

4. Limitations
The maximum duration that members on Attached Posting can be in receipt of CFTDTI benefits is one year. For absences greater than one year from one’s home unit, members are to be accorded relocation IAW the CFIRP.

http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dgcb/dcba/pdf/Aide_Memoire08_e.pdf


----------



## captloadie (19 Nov 2010)

Does the reference you found though speak to whether it applies to PATs, or untrained personnel? From some of your previous posts, it appears you were placed on the BTL and were doing OJT? Was there a reason why you went to your current location as opposed to staying where your DF&E are located? If it was a personal choice, to lets say avoid twiddling your thumbs in a PAT platoon, you likely won't get a posting to your new location, but sent back to, I'd guess Borden, to await your course.

You could use the same logic in reverse, if you want to stay in your current location to continue OJT. They simply cut two messages, one ending your attach posting on one day, and beginning it again on the next. If you don't complain about it, no one will force you to go back, *normally*.


----------



## chriscalow (21 Nov 2010)

Further to the question, If you are "attach posted" for a deployment for example, as a married member, and home owner, is there any kind of allowances, I.R. or PLD or something to this effect?  That could get pretty tight covering mortgage, food and bills for 9er domestic, as well as R&Q.


----------



## armyvern (21 Nov 2010)

Gumby said:
			
		

> Further to the question, If you are "attach posted" for a deployment for example, as a married member, and home owner, is there any kind of allowances, I.R. or PLD or something to this effect?  That could get pretty tight covering mortgage, food and bills for 9er domestic, as well as R&Q.



If you are attached posted, you do not pay R&Q.


----------



## Strike (21 Nov 2010)

I know this is a thread on being attach posted, but is there a maximum length to being on TD, other than the 'over 30 days=75%' thing?


----------



## chriscalow (21 Nov 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> If you are attached posted, you do not pay R&Q.





Thanks muchly!


----------

